# trail cam pics



## muskiemaller (Aug 18, 2009)

What do you boys think this one scores, I just picked it up last weekend from my trail cam.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

quite a bit haha.. corn?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

140 ish?? Doesn't look like a ton of mass. Nice brows Prolly 8" 2s and 3s..nice deer.

Shooter unless you have a boat load of land


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's bigger than 140....

Mass is great and needed, but that deer has great tine length all around plus great main beams. I bet he goes 160.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

155


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes great deer with impressive brows! He should go close to 160 in velvet.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

g1 = 8"
g2 = 8"
g3 = 8"
g4 = 4"
18" Spread
20" main beams
all mass measurements are 4" for easy reason

that is 138" even if his mass measurements are 5" that only adds 6" of total inches.

he might make 150 but not 160"

not that it really matters just my reasoning thats all.

the brows are actually longer than the 2's and 3's so an avg or 8" should be pretty close.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I won't even guess since I got my butt kicked this past fall while scoring....

But one thing to realize is in velvet it is hard to tell. Remember that buck that was on the internet last year in WI that they said would be over 200+ inches and could be the new record for typical buck. I think I read some where it was only like 180 inches. Yep 20" less than people, experts thought because all the footage was in velvet. Now I am not balking and saying a 180 class is bad. It is still one heck of a deer. But velvet is hard to tell a score because it distorts length and mass.

But back on topic that is one heck of a deer you have a pic of.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought that buck was still over 200 inches, just not what they were expecting. Plus i thought he was broke some too? I wonder if I can find it on google real quick.

Far as the buck, I think his brows are pushing 10 inches, and one looks split. 4 inches is fair. I think he has a little more than 18 inches of spread and I bet his mains go 22-24 easy. I would really guess him 155-160.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, I thought you were off about the 180... that buck was way to big to be 180. I just wondered where they were going to get Typical out of him.... Which they didn't.

233 inches as a 16pt Non-Typ.

http://skinnymoose.com/moosedroppings/2 ... es-233-28/


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

the bigger question is how old is he?

I am not very good at juding age...escpecially early season

3.5??4.5??


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I know very little about scoring deer but he looks to have some decent mass. 155 seems to be reasonable.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I won't even guess since I got my butt kicked this past fall while scoring....
> 
> But one thing to realize is in velvet it is hard to tell. Remember that buck that was on the internet last year in WI that they said would be over 200+ inches and could be the new record for typical buck. I think I read some where it was only like 180 inches. Yep 20" less than people, experts thought because all the footage was in velvet. Now I am not balking and saying a 180 class is bad. It is still one heck of a deer. But velvet is hard to tell a score because it distorts length and mass.
> 
> But back on topic that is one heck of a deer you have a pic of.


I haven't seen this deer but it is really hard to judge a deer of that caliber on the hoof...so many things involved.

very nice deer you have indeed.

too many times i have heard about "yeah its about 150 class" that people have shot and then when I go look at them in person and measure and they are 135"

velvet is tough becuase not many of us EVER get to hold a velvet buck in our hands.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a tough picture in IR, but I'd guess at least 4.5. His shoulders look to be coming around to the size of his rump and his belly has a little sag to it. Thats all you can really see from this picture. Looks like he's rockin a little cow bell too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> g1 = 8"
> g2 = 8"
> g3 = 8"
> g4 = 4"
> ...


Who taught you how to add? What you described adds up to 146.

His G1s are easily 10" apiece.
G2s and 3s are right around 8.
G4s look to be 4 or 5". (tough to tell)
He's easily got 40" of Mains, maybe more.
Hes easily got around 20" of mass at from his H1s and H2s.
Probably got a good 8" at the H3.
With a typical taper, that should put his H4s around 6".

Give him a 17"-18" spread and you EASILY have a mid/upper 150s class buck. Subtract velvet and he'll still be a low/mid 150 class buck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Impala....

Again...I was way off. But what did people think it was going to score before hand? Wasn't it about 20-30 inches different. That is my point is velvet and non-velvet is a big difference and hard to judge.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

No expert here but after watching about 20+ hrs of hunting video over the past few weeks i would put him 150-155 range after he loses velvet.....great deer. The brow tines add a lot of character! I would guess him to be 4.5 yrs old.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Impala....
> 
> Again...I was way off. But what did people think it was going to score before hand? Wasn't it about 20-30 inches different. That is my point is velvet and non-velvet is a big difference and hard to judge.


I think they were guessing him to go right around what he did, but they were thinking he would be a typical, which would have been the world record. How they figured him for a typ, I have no clue. As soon as I saw the video I knew he wasn't going to go typ. Its something like 8 inches of non typ antler to be non typ or something small like that... But yea, they guessed him anywhere from 230-250 and he went 233 2/8. Just not typical...

On another note, why do guys come in here, make a first post like that, and not respond again?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

i came across a guide a while back for field judging deer with average distances as far as between the eyes, ears...etc. Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> > g1 = 8"
> ...


Whoops missed the 4th mass total my bad when I did the math:beer: .

Still 140ish like I said in my first post...I doubt the H4 will be 4"

not that any of this really matters.

All i know is it is one nice deer and would go on most anyones wall.

but I would still bet a bar tab at a local establishment he wouldn't go over 150"


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Jungda99 said:


> g1 = 8"
> g2 = 8"
> g3 = 8"
> g4 = 4"
> ...


--20" main beams? All of you guys are giving him 20" main beams, they are all of 23" beams, a mature buck like that usually has a given of 21-24 beams--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Jungda99 said:
> ...


Ill take you up on that offer! :beer:

I think your being real hard on him. Mid-August photo, their not packing "thick" velvet anymore like in June and July, its started to shrink down. He's gonna finish off as a solid 150 class deer, easy. I think hes carrying more mass than you think.

I also think that's only a 3.5 year old deer. He looks narrow in the shoulders and hips, and doesn't appear to be sagging in the belly (although its a goofy angle). If he is, just think of what he could look like next year!

As far as him having 23" mains, I doubt it. However its tough to tell without a side shot, but they don't appear to extend to the black of his nose. His "B" measurement (tip to tip spread) is pretty good, which isn't good for MB length as well. Hes not overly wide, and they don't sweep up dramatically. It takes a hell of a deer to make 23-24" mains, hes got good mains (20" +- one or two), but he doesn't have GREAT mains 23-24"+.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

bretts said:


> --20" main beams? All of you guys are giving him 20" main beams, they are all of 23" beams, a mature buck like that usually has a given of 21-24 beams--


Not me! I said 22-24!

I'd take that bar tab too!!! Although I'm guessing we'll never know!!! Ill tell you what, regardless of what he scores, he's the buck of a lifetime for me!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


Maybe I am being a bit hard on him. He is a nice deer. Just going through some pictures of friends/family's deer that I know the actuall score of and he just has some serious growing to do before he is a 160 class deer.

Most peoples first guess at a deer is usually about 15-20" too high. When you actually sit down and write everything down in front of you and see what it takes to be a 160" deer...and its quite a bit.


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

150


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


--WRONG-- His beams come in, usually when they extend out, then curl tight in you have 23-24" beams. Oh and it does not take a hell of a deer to hit 23" beams, It takes a hell of a deer to hit 25" beams. If you score most deer in that 145-160" range they have 23" main beams. I shot two last year with 23" beams. It seems to be that lucky number once you hit the 150's. 18" beams on a 150 class deer :rollin:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

this all would be much easier if the original poster would respond and put some more pics up...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> --WRONG-- His beams come in, usually when they extend out, then curl tight in you have 23-24" beams. Oh and it does not take a hell of a deer to hit 23" beams, It takes a hell of a deer to hit 25" beams. If you score most deer in that 145-160" range they have 23" main beams. I shot two last year with 23" beams. It seems to be that lucky number once you hit the 150's. 18" beams on a 150 class deer :rollin:


Are you talking your "160" class deer? Did he have 23" mains? :wink: :lol:

Its tough to tell in that photo, but id be VERY suprised if his mains went over 22". Im guessing, based on his overall frame, and his "B" measurement, that their somewhere in the 20-22" range. Mains are the toughest thing to estimate, especially from only a frontal view. Now if his B measurement was smaller, he'd obviously have better mains. But, he doesnt close up much and they dont sweep up dramatically.

I dont judge a deer on what "most" 145-160 deer have, I judge on what I see. I see good mains on him, just not overly great.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

No matter what he scores he is a phenominal buck and would be a fantastic trophy on your wall! :beer: 
That being said I'll stick with my close to 160, so 158ish "velvet". His beams are not as good as some would think, 22-22.5 I'd say. I hope you get him and we can get a tape on him!
good luck!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a giant. Post up some photos of him. I'd like to get a better look and what a 160" 4x4 looks like....Fricken awesome deer.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

goatboy said:


> No matter what he scores he is a phenominal buck and would be a fantastic trophy on your wall! :beer:
> That being said I'll stick with my close to 160, so 158ish "velvet". His beams are not as good as some would think, 22-22.5 I'd say. I hope you get him and we can get a tape on him!
> good luck!
> Here's a video of the buck I took a couple years ago with my ML, he had 27" beams and 13+ g2 and went over 160 as a 4x4.
> ...


160" 8 point is SICK!!! that is like a 180" 10 point WOW nice work

I have a good buddy/co-worker that shot an 8 that scored 152...I believe it was the second largest 8 shot in MN last year.

it has great tine lenght and the mass is rediculous. the picture really dosn't show the mass but he definitly has it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Great deer. I don't know what it is, but I love the big 4x4s.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

here is the same deer in a different picture

the guy in the picture is 6' 225lbs


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Great deer. I don't know what it is, but I love the big 4x4s.


Me too...I think it is just because you normally don't see 8s get that freakin big. a 150" 10 point is a nice buck but nothing special.

150" 8 point is in a different league.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Where's the drooling icon?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Since we're on the topic here's a pic of a 157 gross 4x4 my cousin shot a few years back, once in-a-lifetime 4x4!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just have a thing for big mature deer... I can't tell you how seriously I'm looking forward to putting a good mature deer on the ground. I think I might puke when it actually happens uke:

Brett, what happened on that shot? Quartering to?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow Brett! What a grey faced roman nosed warrior of a buck! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I just have a thing for big mature deer... I can't tell you how seriously I'm looking forward to putting a good mature deer on the ground. I think I might puke when it actually happens uke:
> 
> Brett, what happened on that shot? Quartering to?


--It was something meant to happen, the buck was broadside, released the arrow it caught a branch and went through the front of the chest, he caught an artery, buck went down in seconds, it's an awesome whitetail--


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

You can tell who the bowhunting addicts are, 11 pm and were staring at big deer on the computer "wives probably think we're looking at porn!" I guess it is deer porn LOL man we need to get this bow season going eh! LOL


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

bretts said:


> --It was something meant to happen, the buck was broadside, released the arrow it caught a branch and went through the front of the chest, he caught an artery, buck went down in seconds, it's an awesome whitetail--


Very funny you mention that. I think since the OP has not posted since he won't mind the threadjacking we're doing.

Two years ago my buddy buys property in Ohio. We go out, scout it a little, I hang a camera. We head back out for the beginning of the rut. Check the trail cam and get one blurry pic of what looked to be a nice wide deer. Just when it seems disappointed and over I notice the last picture has one stuck to the back of it which my buddy did not. Pull it off and its an awesome split browed 10pt that will go over 140. Week starts, we see some good deer, no shots though. Middle of the week a real nice 10pt comes in to my buddy after he moved mid day and beds up 40 yards in front of him for an hour. He gets up, my buddy knew the exact range, so my buddy feels confident in making the quartering to shot. Well, he is unsure of the shot as he didn't hear the deer go down but also didn't see him run out the other side. I tell him to hold out and let me finish my hunt that evening, only hour and a half of light left. So a buck comes in, he fools me since I was on the ground w/ no blind, and I watch him drop. Nice young 8pt... Well, in the time I was hunting, the buck we caught on trail cam, that I actually saw across the ravine earlier in the day, managed to make his way to my buddy and stood broadside at 8 yards! But here be the kicker... My buddy knew he hit the earlier deer, since a known miss would have provided a cake shot on awesome deer. Turns out when we find the deer, based on the angle of everything, he managed to shoot high on that deer, catch a limb, and deflect his arrow directly into the deer in the same manner your cousin hit his. Deer ran maybe 50 yards and fell over dead. Now what are the chances the one time your arrow is off, and hits a limb, that you get the deer. Only to miss a chance at a better buck and better shot!!! Never know w/ hunting!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

goatboy said:


> You can tell who the bowhunting addicts are, 11 pm and were staring at big deer on the computer "wives probably think we're looking at porn!" I guess it is deer porn LOL man we need to get this bow season going eh! LOL


 i'd much rather look at pic's of big deer than porn. :biggrin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would rather shoot a 155" 8 point, than a 160 inch ten. Luckily, I have a couple 150 class 8s running around this year.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I would rather shoot a 155" 8 point, than a 160 inch ten. Luckily, I have a couple 150 class 8s running around this year.


a couple 150 class 8's....wow must be nice


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

So does somebody want to start a new thread of Trail Cam Pics???

This one got into quite a discussion!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather shoot a 155" 8 point, than a 160 inch ten. Luckily, I have a couple 150 class 8s running around this year.
> ...


Theres ALOT of great deer this year. Lots of bucks survived in the corn last gun season.

One will definitely have to pace himself this fall, there is some GREAT opportunity this year for PY bucks.

Ive got my eye on two specific bucks this year. If I havent had a shot, or shot one of them by veterans day, I may lower my standards......perhaps.


----------



## muskiemaller (Aug 18, 2009)

By the way he's a 6x5 not a 4x4


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome... But nobody in the thread said he was a 4X4.....


----------

